# Old Truma part needed



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

A friend requires a part for his Truma boiler. 

This is an image of it. 

The part number is 34000 55600

The boiler is in a 98 Hymer. I believe the boiler is no longer made. 

Does anyone know any good stockists of older TRUMA parts? TRUMA Germany have said it is not made anymore, so any ideas? 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ebay*

You could easily make one of those! or

ebay?

Without knowing the exact threads and pipe sizes, cant be specific.

But if you cannot find the old part on www.ebay.de then you will need something like This

Then use a T piece connector with a reducer.

Looks like maybe 4 & 6mm or 6 & 8mm.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

As I understand it, the Truma part has a bit in it to stop water overflowing or something?

My mate did have a DIY version but was not aware of that fact and so it overflowed again!

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Truma*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As I understand it, the Truma part has a bit in it to stop water overflowing or something?
> 
> ...


Course I forgot.

Could you not adopt and fit the latest version?

There are two versions. The push fit and the thread fit.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*truma*

like on the Truma 6002


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Truma*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As I understand it, the Truma part has a bit in it to stop water overflowing or something?
> 
> ...


Fit a non return valve, I think whale do one

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Truma Valve*

Sorted?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

I don't think so!

I will contact my mate later today.

Russell


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi
The part is a non return valve i went to Discover at Chorley they have the later valve coloured red in stock about £5 
The top hose fits but you have to do a conversion on the bottom fitting, one end is a push fitting and the other is the same size as the hose you want to fit onto?? you need a connecting piece i used the barrel part of a whiteboard marker pen until i can find a suitable metal connector. One word of warning there is a rubber O ring in the fitting onto the boiler i had to use 2 to get a seal there is a lot of pressure on this connection. www.discover.co.uk they have 5 sites in total 
Cheers  
James


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Part*

Hi

I am speaking to my mate later so will let you know what gets resolved.

Russell


----------



## 2sheds (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...ma_Ultrastore_Water_Heaters__Spare_Parts.aspx

Scroll down the page to Product Ref: 133297.

Not identical, but may fit.


----------

